# Bán & lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà hàng, tiệc cưới, trung tâm hội nghị giá rẻ Bình Dương



## adkytl (9 Tháng một 2020)

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO* - Chuyên cung cấp & lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng tại Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh lân cận Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Bình Phước, Vũng Tàu, Tây Ninh, Long An,..

_*Máy lạnh tủ đứng*_ chính hãng các thương hiệu lớn như *Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, Panasonic, Samsung, LG, Casper,….* Xuất xứ chính hãng Thái Lan, bảo hành 2 – 5 năm







*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* hay còn gọi là điều hòa cây, dòng máy lạnh thiết kế dạng tủ, đặt trực tiếp xuống sàn nhà, có khả năng tạo gió mạnh và làm mát hiệu quả trên diện tích rộng.

Khả năng làm mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió mát đồng đều hơn so với máy treo tường, âm trần Casette, áp trần
Hoạt động ổn định liên tục.
Chịu được tải cao, thích hợp cho những nơi đông người.
Thổi lưu lượng gió đối lưu mạnh hơn so với các loại điều hòa treo tường
Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong điều hòa có kích thước lớn hơn so với loại điều hòa treo tường, lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston, còn loại Điều hòa treo tường là lốc máy gale nên tính ổn định của điều hòa tủ đứng cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng.
Dễ lắp đặt, tính thẩm mỹ cao do đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài.
Điều hòa tủ đứng có thể giúp kiến trúc sư tạo nên thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng bằng cách âm điều hòa vào tường như tủ quần áo, hoặc giấu đường ống sát tường.




​

_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin >> _*maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-daikin*
_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy >> _*maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-mitsubishi-heavy*
_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng Panasonic >> *m*_*aylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-panasonic*
_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng Samsung >> _*maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-samsung*
_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng LG >> _*maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-lg*
_Tham khảo bảng giá máy điều hòa tủ đứng Casper >> _*maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-casper*

*Điện Lạnh Ánh Sao - Maylanhanhsao.com:*

Cam kết chỉ phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng. mới 100% nguyên thùng nguyên kiện
Giao hàng miễn phí khu vực TPHCM
Lắp đặt nhanh chóng, tiện lợi với đội ngũ kỹ thuật lâu năm kinh nghiệm & am hiểu chuyên sâu
*Tham khảo một số công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại>>*
*facebook.com/maylanhanhsao/*

*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
·         _Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
·         _VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
·         _HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
·         _Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
·         _WEBSITE:_ _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------

